# The Great Big FANY Ride 2012



## Stache (Feb 8, 2012)

Sign ups are open but limited.

The best organized, best value, most fun, bike tour in the WORLD!

Ok maybe that is a slightly prejudiced opinion because I am the volunteer driver of  the big truck that carries your gear camp to camp everyday, 
But even so, this is a SUPER fun week for me every year. Check it out at:

www.FANYride.com


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Stache- We had a great time on last year's FANY ride but this year we'll be riding another great NY state bike ride the Bonton Roulet. Maybe we'll catch you on another future FANY ride.


----------



## Stache (Feb 8, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed it.
It is my favorite week of the Summer.
Of course skiing takes favorite week/weekends of the Year.


----------



## Stache (May 22, 2012)

bump


----------



## Stache (Aug 4, 2012)

Will dupe this in Trip Reports.

Another year, another Great FANY ride.

Four days of almost perfect weather followed by a threat of the end of the world. For those who braved it three more days of great bicycling with some rain here and there but none of the apocalpse that was predicted.
Some great photos and some blechy ones, all are posted here: 

http://stacheandnaomisfany2012raw.shutterfly.com/pictures#editPictures:albumId=470


----------

